# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Ç'po ndodh kështu me familjet shqiptare

## DINA

-E HAPA KETE TEME SE ME VJEN KEQ KUR DEGJOJ TRAGJEDI NE FAMILJET SHQIPETARE.
-MARR SHKAS NGA LAJMET E PERDITSHME QE DEGJOJ NE GAZETAT SHQIPETARE,QE BURRI VRET GRUAN DHE FEMIJET.BURRI THER ME THIKE TE SHOQEN PER NDESHMERI,QE BURRI VRET GRUAN PER NJE FJALE GOJE,QE BABI THER ME THIKE TRE VAJZAT DHE E LE TE VDEKUR GRUAN,QE BURRI MBYT GRUAN SE NUK E LEJOJ TE BENTE DASHURI EDHE PSE DOKTORI E KISHTE PARALJMERUAR BURRIN QE NUK DO BENTE MARDHENJE GJER SA TE MBAROJE GRUAJA KUREN QE I KISHTE DHENE.
-PO I THEM KETO SE ME VJEN PER TE QARE KUR DEGJON KETO LAJME TRONDITESE PER FAMILJET SHQIPETARE.
-TANI JU PYES JU O TE DASHUR ANTARE TE FORUMIT SE CPO NDODH KESHTU ME FAMILJET SHQIPETARE DHE NGA SE VIJNE GJITHE KETO MARREZI.

 ME RESPEKT 'DINA'

----------


## gjithcka asgje

ok une po te pergjigjem me disa vargje te nje kenge te aurela gaces(ato me erdhen te parat ndermend teksa lexova postimin tend)

ku po shkon kjo bote 
as me thua ti 
nuk e di as une 
nuk e di as ti
KJO ESHTE CMENDURIIIIIIIIIII !

----------


## Piloti

E nderuar DINA, te lutem mos va ve veshin shume  gazetave, se sic e dine te gjithe gazeta ka te verteta me pak se 20 perqind te tregimeve dhe keshtu qe te gjitha jane shpikje kundrejt viktimes, se asnje nuk vret kalamajte dhe gruan pa pas nje arsye te madhe shume qe tyj derin ne vrasjen e gruas dhe femijeve.
Kjo eshte pergjigja ime.
Me respekt Tony 

P.S sot nuk kam kohe te te shkruaj nje ngjarje qe i njoh vete dhe te tregoj s si sihte e verteta dhe cfar shkruajti gazeta rreth kesaj ngjarje por do te shkruaj kur te kem kohe ok DINA

----------


## erv

?????ku po shkojn keshtu familjet shqiptare?????

drejt botes e dashur DINA.

----------


## ari32

Pilot
Kushdo qofshin shkaqet,asnje njeri nuk ka te drejte te marri jeten e nje tjetri,jo me te jete njeriu jot.
Fatkeqesisht Dina eshte ajo qe thot erv se po shkojme drej botes,dhe nga bota ne po marrim ato qe jane me te keqiat.
Dhe mbase duhet te forcojme zemren se me keto ndodhi do te kemi te bejme.

----------


## Mina

Shoqeria shqiptare eshte ne krize ne cdo drejtim: eshte ne krize identiteti, ne krize ekonomike etj. Deduksioni llogjik te con ne mendimin se ajo eshte ne krize nervash! I shumperfoluri tranzicion, e degradoi kete shoqeri sepse e gjeti te papergatitur. Krimi ne familje ka marre permasa galopante. Por vrasja nuk eshte zgjidhje. Me bejne pershtypje bisedat neper tavolinat e lokaleve. Te tere flasin me ze te larte dhe te japin verdiktin e shtetit ne cast! Shoqerise shqiptare i duhet kohe te qyteterohet!

----------


## Letersia 76

Shqiperia vendi i tranicionit ,nje shoqeri qe do kohe te rindertohet dhe te moderohet .......
Shoqeria shqiptare vuan dhe do te vuaj nga psikollogia e familjes sepse gjykojne shume thjeshte dhe rrugezgjidhja e tere problemeve te tyre medosne se eshte te marrin hak ne famije ?
A ka krim me te madh se hakmarresh ne familje ,he flisni ......
Keshtu ka per te perfunduar shoqeria shqiptare jane shume shkaqe qe nuk perputhen dhe veshtire qe do te kalojne shme shpejte.....
mgjth koha do ta tregoje cdo gje .......
Le ta mbyll me nje urim
SHpresa gjeja e fndit qe ngeli nga hapja e utise magjike te Pandores  greke.......

Shqiptare stop gjithe keto marrrezira .........

all the best
faliminderit per mirkuptimin.......

----------


## bjondina

E di si thote nje shprehje moj Dina:
"Pyll pa derra ska" E keqja eshte se pylli shqiptar eshte i vogel e derrat dalin kollaj .
Kudo ne bote ke te tilla raste.Thone se jane te semure psikike ose kalojne ne kushte te tilla.Ne kemi qene te pamesuar dhe na bejne pershtypje.Por dhe kur armet jane sheshit , e ligji s'eshte i forte atehere njerzit ......o burra. Eshte marrezi te vrasesh gruan psh per ndershmeri ca fiton do vesh ne burg? Ndaje.
Sa per PILOTIN vertet gazetat i fryjne gjerat por raste te tilla ka pasur a ka prape.Ne qytetin tim para disa vitesh vellai vrau vellane e nipin e vet per token.Prandaj mos thuaj se sndodhin, ama se si komentohen.....e drejta e autorit.



Pershendetje Dina.

----------


## Estella

o Pilot e cila shkak apo arsye te ben te vrasesh gruan dhe femijen tend?
Eshte fatkeqsi qe ndodhin keto gjera ne Shqiperi, ka raste qe nuk me besohet qe keto ndodhin, por keto jane nje realitet i sotem qe nuk mohohet dot.

----------


## Mina

Ky problem eshte diskutuar edhe me pare! Tragjedia eshte e pashmangshme dhe burrat shqiptare mendojne se duke vrare gruan, cojne ne vend nderin e tyre por nuk eshte keshtu. Sa here qe te diskutohet personi padyshim do te diskutohet edhe ngjarja. Dhe do te thuhet qe ky eshte ai qe vrau gruan sepse e kishte te pandershme. D.m.th. qe morali i kesaj gruaje do te diskutohet ne breza. Kjo nuk eshte zgjidhje e problemit. Ky fakt ka te beje me crregullime psiqike te autorit te krimit. Askush nuk ka te drejte t`i marre jeten tjetrit. Nje burre qe vret per moral gruan eshte deficent dhe e keqja duhet kerkuar se pari tek vetja! Nuk mund te gjykosh nje njeri pa marre parasysh rrethanat qe e cojne ne "gabim"! Grate qe kane frike nga vdekja duhet t`i nenshtrohen divorcit dhe me pas te gjejne veten ne alternativen me te pelqyeshme, te tjerat perfundojne si rastet qe permendim!

----------


## Estella

Eshte thjesht ndryshimi i menyres te jeteses. Kehet kane ndryshuar, gjithcka ndryshon. Ky eshte evolucioni qofte i mire apo i keq.

----------


## Puhiza

Kjo ishte botuar te 'Shekulli' sot dhe sado genjeshter te jete, nje te vertete te madhe e ka brenda: dy jete vdiqen dhe ne emer te kujt?

Ngjarja ka ndodhur fill pasi 61- vjeçarja Hydajete Selimi ka kërkuar ndihmën e policisë për të larguar nusen nga shtëpia


Tragjedia, vret motrën dhe vjehrrën e saj


Policia dyshon se Besnik Pepmarku ekzekuton 61-vjeçaren se nuk donte për nusen e djalit motrën e tij 

SHKODËR - Vret vjehrrën e motrës dhe këtë të fundit. Tragjedia ka ndodhur në orët e vona të së premtes në familjen Selimi, në qytetin e Shkodrës, dhe protagonist i saj dyshohet të jetë Besnik Pepmarku. Ky i fundit dyshohet të ketë qëlluar mbi të vjehrrën e motrës Hydajete Selimi, 61 vjeçe, dhe më pas mbi të motrën e tij, Alma Pepmarku, 30 vjeçe. Gjithçka sipas burimeve të policisë ka ndodhur për shkak të një martese të padëshiruar. Familja Selimi nuk e donte për nuse 30- vjeçaren. Madje për këtë arsye, mësohet se viktima, gruaja 61-vjeçare, është ankuar në polici të enjten. Ajo mësohet të ketë thënë se njerëzit e vajzës e kanë sjellë me forcë këtë të fundit në shtëpi. "Djali im, mësohet të ketë thënë 61-vjeçarja, nuk e do Almën. Madje për këtë arsye ai prej 3 muajsh punon dhe jeton në Ulqin". Pas kallëzimit në polici të kryefamiljares Selimi uniformat blu, bëhet e ditur se kanë pasur një takim me babanë e 30- vjeçares. Në këtë takim, në bazë të kallëzimit ato i kanë kërkuar babait të vajzës që ta tërheqin këtë të fundit nga shtëpia e familjes Selimi. Takimi mësohet të jetë kryer të premten në mesditë, ndërsa në orët e vona të po asaj dite ka ndodhur krimi makabër. Policia e Shkodrës është në kërkim të autorit të dyshuar të kësaj ngjarjeje. 

Ngjarja
Hydajete Selimi, 61 vjeçe, jetonte vetëm me nusen e padëshiruar në shtëpinë e saj, në lagjen "Naim Gjylbegu" në Shkodër. Ajo jetonte në katin e dytë të një pallati, pranë ish- shkollës mekanike-bujqësore, sot kolegji turk në Shkodër. Bashkëshorti i saj kishte vdekur pak vite më parë, ndërsa djali i saj i vetëm, Gëzimi, prej 3 muajsh jetonte dhe punonte ne Ulqin të Malit të Zi. Sipas burimeve të policisë, të cilat i referohen dëshmive të marra në vendngjarje, Alma Pepmarku ishte futur në shtëpinë e Selimajve si nuse e shtëpisë, megjithëse pa celebrim, që prej dhjetorit të vitit të kaluar. Sipas të njohurve të familjes Selimi, kjo martesë ka qenë e detyruar dhe e padëshiruar nga familja Selimi.
Kjo martesë e padëshiruar e ka çuar disa herë gruan e shtëpisë, Hydajeten në policinë e Shkodrës, ku dhe është takuar me drejtues të lartë të policisë. Një gjë e tillë ndodhi dhe të enjten. Policia kishte komunikuar me babain e vajzës Xhemalin, dhe ishte përpjekur për ta bindur atë që ta merrte vajzën në shtëpinë e tij. Sipas burimeve të policisë dyshohet që takimi i kryefamiljares Selimi me uniformat blu të ketë nxitur djemtë e familjes Pepmarku që të reagonin ndaj nënës së dhëndrit që nuk e pranonte motrën e tyre për grua. Në orët e vona të së premtes, i dyshuari, Besnik Pepmarku ka shkuar në banesën e familjes Selimi. Ka qenë ora 23.00 kur ai me paramendim ka qëlluar mbi dy gratë, thanë për gazetën burime të policisë. Të njëjtat burime thanë për gazetën se fillimisht është qëlluar mbi 61-vjeçaren. Po sipas burimeve të policisë mbi këtë të fundit autori i krimit ka qëlluar 3 herë me pistoletë. Ajo është goditur në gjoks dhe ka gjetur vdekjen e menjëhershme. Më pas autori i krimit e ka drejtuar armën mbi të motrën, duke e goditur atë një herë në kokë. Pas kryerjes së aktit makabër ai ka ikur në drejtim të paditur. Kanë qenë komshinjtë ata që kanë lajmëruar policinë, pasi vjehrrë e nuse jetonin të vetme në banesë. Policia tha se në vendngjarje janë sekuestruar 6 gëzhoja pistolete, ndërsa është bërë dokumentimi ligjor i ngjarjes dhe identifikimi i autorit të krimit, i shpallur në kërkim.

Dëshmi
Familja Pepmarku me origjinë nga Mirdita kishte pak vite që jetonte në qytetin e Shkodrës. Sipas burimeve, kjo familje për një periudhë të gjatë kohe ka jetuar në Thumanë të Krujës dhe më pas ishte zhvendosur për të jetuar në Shkodër. Vajza e tyre Alma jetonte në shtëpinë e familjes Selimi që prej muajit dhjetor të vitit të kaluar. Sipas dëshmive të para në vendngjarje (komshinj që nuk duan të identifikohen) Alma kishte pasur marrëdhënie me djalin e vetëm të familjes Selimi, Gëzimin, por nëna e tij madje as ai vetë nuk e donin martesën. Për një gjë të tillë ata janë detyruar me forcë nga familja e vajzës, Almës. Sipas policisë, grindjet dhe konfliktet midis familjes Selimi dhe Pepmarku kanë qenë të pranishme. Familja Pepmarku këmbëngulte që vazja e tyre duhej të qëndronte aty pasi Gëzimi e donte atë. Grindje ka pasur edhe midis vjehrrës dhe nuses së padëshiruar. Madje sipas burimeve të policisë, viktima Hydajete Selimi kishte komunikuar dy herë me drejtorin e policisë së Shkodrës ku hera e fundit ishte e enjtja. 61-vjeçarja mësohet të jetë ankuar tek drejtori i policisë se nusen ia linin me zor në shtëpi. Sipas të njohurve, nusja flite në dhomën e gjumit, ndërsa nëna me të birin, kur ai ndodhej në shtëpi, në kuzhinën e apartamentit. Policia kishte komunikuar me babain e vajzës Xhemalin duke u munduar ta bindë që ta merrte vajzën në shtëpinë e tij. Por një gjë e tillë nuk ndodhi, megjithëse në zgjidhjen e çështjes u përpoq që të ndikonte dhe policia.

----------


## DINA

Cfare thua Puhiza? e tmerrshme mire vjehrren por motren pse?Nuk di ca te them.

----------


## Puhiza

KANUN quhet e dashur Dina, quhet KANUN dhe i ka rrenjet ne cdo mendesi shqiptare.......

Qe ketu duhet filluar luftimi i ngjarjeve te tilla...ne menyre qe te mos endemi me kot te kerkojme aty ku nuk ekziston.....

----------


## Prototype

Familjet shqiptare jane faze zhvillimi tani prandaj ndohin keto gjera ...........

----------


## Vjosa

Per mendimin tim ata qe bejne krime te tilla, jane njerez pa ndjenja njerezore. Te ata njerez eshte futur deri ne gjak koncepti i fanatizmit dhe i te drejtes se trajtuartit te njerezve te tjere si tu doje qejfi atyre. Ata  nuk e njohin emancipimin, por jetojne me normat qe kane jetuar gjysherit tane. Ndoshta per keta njerez egziston akoma zbatimi i kanunit te Leke Dukagjinit. Kjo eshte nje disfate e madhe e emancipimit te shoqerise shqiptare. Zoti te na mbroje nga keta lloj njerezish!

----------


## Puhiza

Nuk eshte se keta njerez jane pa ndjenja njerezore por jane te mbrujtur me nje mentalitet shume te gabuar. Ai vret ne emer te nderit nje koncept qe ka bere shume perparime ne ditet e sotme. Ka shume koncepte te tilla qe ne Shqiperi vazhdojne te trashegohen dhe problemi me i madh eshte se nuk dihet dhe sa viktima te tjera do kete ne te ardhmen. Dhe problemi eshte se qe et gjithe qendrojne indiferente, flas si bashkesi ose si shoqeri ose si shtet. Individi eshte shume i pafuqishem per te ndryshuar gjerat...as shteti nuk e can shume koken...as shoqeria nuk do t'ia dije.
Keshtu qe...mjer ne qe na ra te jetojme ne keto kohe...

----------


## DINA

UNE DO THOJA QE NGA REVOLUCIONI QE U BE NE SHQIPERI NE VITIN 1997 ,KU SHQIPERINE E MORI LUMI,FILLUN KETO TRAGJEDI JASHTNJERZORE.
NUK  KUPTOJ SE SI NJE PRIND E RRIT FEMIJEN E VET OSE E KUNDERTA ,JA MER JETEN SI TE ISHTE COPE LETER.
DHE KETO GJERA SA VIJNE DHE SHTOHEN .DHE KJO ME BEN TE MERZITEM DITA DITES. I THOJA VETE QE NUK DO HAP FAQET E GAZETAVE QE MOS TE SHOF MASAKRA FAMILJARE PO CTE BESH VETE DHE I SHOF.
DO JU LUTESHA TE GJITHEVE QE TE BEJME PROPAGANDA SI NE SHTYP ASHTU EDHE NE TV SE FAMILJA ESHTE NJE DIAMND QE NUK SHUHET KURRE DHE QE KJO DASHURI PRINDERORE DHE FAMILJARE NA KA RRITUR E BERE KAQ SA JEMI. 

                           ME RESPEKT DINA

----------


## Di68

A e lexuat ate te fundit ne Vlore ku burri kishte therur te shoqen me thike buke duke pasur djalin e vogel ne shtepi....tamam filma horror.

----------


## Puhiza

e tmerrshme di...

----------

